
Ask HN: How do you manage all your 301 redirects? - Dwolb
As your site grows and product marketing changes, how does your team manage 301 redirects?<p>Are there any tools that make this simple or identify redirect chains?
======
seanwilson
> Are there any tools that make this simple or identify redirect chains?

I have a Chrome extension you can use to audit the internal redirects on a
site that might help that checks 100s of pages at a time:

[https://www.checkbot.io/](https://www.checkbot.io/)

It crawls the pages of site to identify redirect chains (can cause SEO + speed
problems), 302 redirects (can cause SEO problems) and redirecting JS/CSS links
(can cause speed problems). You can also pull up information like which pages
are linking to the same redirecting URL to help you untangle/eliminate them.

I find it pretty common as well that sites will have unintentional redirecting
internal links e.g. one page might link to the homepage as example.com instead
of www.example.com, triggering a redirect from example.com to www.example.com
which slows down browsing for users (similar for http vs https, and tailing
slash vs non-trailing slash links).

~~~
Dwolb
I signed up for the free account and this feels like a great product.

Definitely we're looking to identify redirect chains so this looks like it
could be a big help.

Thank you for the help here.

